# EP's CJC-1293 No tingling or Head Rush



## djflipnautikz (Apr 5, 2011)

i was told that cjc-1293 gives you a head rush about 20 mins after administering but i dont feel anything. i am dosing 100mcg 3x a day and i am dosing ghrp-6 150mcg 3 x a day.

I feel hungry within 20 - 30 mins of administering like if i had the munchies but i dont get a head rush.

any reasons for this?

also i am currently on-cycle 500mg/wk test e


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 5, 2011)

Is the head rush only with cjc-1295 w/dac?

Anyone else get head rush with cjc-1293


----------

